# goats in the rain



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How come my goats stay in the rain
Basicly they have a barn with there hay feeder. And they can go and do what ever on the gravel. But they can't leave. Some like to stay on the gravel and get wet. 

I'm worried that they will get very sick. 

Is it ok for them to be in the rain?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Mine do that as well. I've also heard that the worms can clime Toyota grass blades when it's wet. Is this true? I thought the goats had a higher chance of getting worms. I also thought they can get pneumonia and/or a cold from that... Not sure


❤Kayla❤


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey. My goats where grazing then it started to rain. I thought they would go in on there own but they didn't So 5mins later I put them into there pens .


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Really? Is that a boer thang? I swear my mini goats are allergic to rain! The slightest drop and they all race for cover!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha Yep I have minis too, 1 drop of rain and they all run for their shelters, but our boers just keep grazing like its nothing. Only have boers and minis to compare though. My minis would think they are dying if they got wet!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My Pygora is fine with water but my Tennesee fainting goat and my bovanna HATE IT. My boer likes it though.


❤Kayla❤


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have oberhaslis and saanens. At the first sign of rain, they are running for cover. My husband on occasion has wanted to take the goat out on forage in the rain. I resisted and so did my goats. It was a crackup to watch. He could get them out of the gate, but they would bolt right back in running for cover. He finally gave up!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine surprised me in the last storm- they were out grazing when it began to pour, and they weren't fazed. I did bring them in anyhow. With their coats thickening for winter, even though they were wet, the water never got down to their skin. Usually just a light shower makes them run inside, but not this time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First rains, mine seem to think they are going to melt and run to the barn.

After a while of winter rains, they will go out in the rain and graze. Some will go to the barn and loaf, but not many.
If it is a light rain they do not mind, but if it starts coming down harder, they bolt for the barn. 

If I have young kids, I will lock them up in the barn because it is too cold for them, but will let the momma's out, the adults do OK, but the kids, can get sick if they are all hunched up and in the rain/wind ect.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

One of my bucks when it gets cold he hunches up. But when it gets sunny and warm. He's normal. Or when he's hunched and I let him out to the field. He perks his tail up and back to normal lol.
I don't know what's up with him

Do you guys know? He's little over a year old probably 15 months now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

BOERKING said:


> One of my bucks when it gets cold he hunches up. But when it gets sunny and warm. He's normal. Or when he's hunched and I let him out to the field. He perks his tail up and back to normal lol.
> I don't know what's up with him
> 
> Do you guys know? He's little over a year old probably 15 months now


What is his body condition, is he thinner than the others?
His coat thick? If his winter coat isn't as thick as the others, it may be he is just cold, that would be understandable. 
How is his hair condition compared to the others, any baldness ect?

Does he pee normal?

How is his inner lower eyelid coloring?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Forget building an Ark for your goats....if rain doesn't stop :slapfloor:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

All 4 of my Nigerians and my Dorset sheep graze while its raining and only go in the barn if its a super heavy rain (and at night of course). But then again I live in Washington and it rains nearly everyday and if they didn't learn to graze in the rain they would never graze. :greengrin:


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Our two wethers think rain is the worst thing ever!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are sure funny aren't they. :lol:


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe I missed it reading thru this thread but... isn't grazing on wet pasture hard on their tummies?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

All my goats hate any amount of rain.I have to drag them out to be milked if it's raining...they'd rather stay in their barn and complain loudly until it stops :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

GoatMama123 said:


> Maybe I missed it reading thru this thread but... isn't grazing on wet pasture hard on their tummies?


I think it depends on where you live and what the goats are use to. Some goats can eat wet grass just fine and others get sick after a handful.If you had a goat on dry dusty pasture all its life then one day moved it to wet and lush pasture you are probably going to have problems such as bloat and if it were the other way around the goat probably would need to be supplied With more hay just to thrive because of how much grass it had to eat before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is the morning dew that is the issue, because parasites can be picked up easier especially in the dryer months.

When rain comes, it isn't the same conditions, so it doesn't seem to harm them.

Yes, it does depends on where you are from too and conditions they are around along with the seasons.


----------

